
Ask HN: How to render a partial screen with full resolution? - kenkangxgwe
Is it possible for any operating system to display a partial area of the screen and enlarge it to the maximal resolution of the monitor?
======
ThrowawayR2
You mean a screen magnifier?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screen_magnifier](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screen_magnifier)

~~~
kenkangxgwe
But with full resolution for the specific area.

